# PFK Your Tanks



## George Farmer (20 Jul 2010)

Great 'scapes and interesting interviews from some fellow UKAPS Members! 

*Mark Evans* http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3049





*Paul Meelen* http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3004




*Steven Chong* http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3000




*Jason Baliban* http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2975




*Norbert Sabat* http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2970




*Viktor Lantos* http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2921




*James Starr-Marshall* http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2590




*Tony Swinney* http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2569




*Jessica Leebelt* http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3150




*Andy Hart * http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3221


----------



## robbkit (14 Sep 2010)

some lovely tanks here and now Im getting somewhere near a stable and growing set up (only taken me 18months - doh!) Im starting to fancy something more focused and specialist like these pics.  My main mistakes were underplanting initially and messing up the CO2 ratios   

on the topic of PFK, gave up my subscription as was already weary of articles on the same things over and over - and Id only been a subscriber for a year.  They seem to focus on the same fish (snakeheads, hogfish etc) & stuff that says its going to be indepth isnt - like an article on tetras that was partial at best.  And I know Heike bleher (or whatever his name is) is a major star, but blow by blow accounts of camping in the Bongobongo basin doesnt really do it for me

shall save my money for a braceless rimless metre cube tank to aquascape!

R


----------



## sanj (18 Sep 2010)

> And I know Heike bleher (or whatever his name is) is a major star, but blow by blow accounts of camping in the Bongobongo basin doesnt really do it for me



Lol I know exactly what you mean. I have subscribed on and off for the last couple of decades. It is the best aquarium magazine that i have seen, but yes you are right it does get tired sometimes, but I find that is has peaks and troughs. It cant be easy getting that balance. I do like the bits on the Bongobongo lol, but at the same time would like  more in depth information on keeping the species. However remember Heiko is famous for exploring and bringing back numerous species into the hobby, which we should all be greatfull for, but he is not famed for being a keeper and breeder of fish.


----------



## robbkit (23 Sep 2010)

Ahh - sounds like I need a break for a year and then resubscribe.

Do you know of any mags/journals on planted aquaria?  Its nice to have a magazine to peruse as the wonderweb 
can be a frustrating experience at times and is often quite cursory.  

The other thing I struggle with (god I sound real old now) is liquid tests - espec GH and KH as im red green colour blind.  I use a tds meter on my RO unit which is top as I dont have to fret over orange or green/green or orange....it just gives me a number.  Is there a similar doohicky I could use to test my tank water as I still feel Im "missing" something on the speed of growth front - espec aponos and crypts (it may of course just be patience that Im missing)  ?

robbkit


----------



## sanj (19 Oct 2010)

Sorry i missed this post. In all honesty I rarely use test kits, I think you can get too bogged down in what are not all that accurate kits anyway. I dont know what fish you keep, or the water in your area, but mine is moderately hard and I have no problems with aponogetons or crypts. I only use half half RO/Tap in my breeding tanks, I only top up with RO in my main tanks.


----------

